# Screen Monkey not opening



## oliverwhorwood (Nov 14, 2015)

Screen monkey not opening at all, does not display in task manager.
Operating system: Windows 10. 
Software: http://www.screenmonkey.co.uk/.
Tried: running as administrator, running the actual .exe, compatibility mode, reinstall.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

At their website they don't say Screen Monkey works in Windows 10.


----------

